# Dạy con sử dụng máy tính như thế nào cho đúng?



## NHƯ HOAI (7/10/21)

Thời đại công nghệ ngày càng phát triển, việc sử dụng máy tính, internet ngày càng phổ biến. Dạy trẻ sử dụng máy tính là điều cần thiết cha mẹ không nên bỏ qua.

*Vai trò của máy tính với trẻ*
Sử dụng thành thạo tin học văn phòng, phục vụ nhu cầu học tập. Trẻ có thể soạn thảo văn bản để làm bài tập, tra cứu thông tin trên internet, thiết kế các sản phẩm hình ảnh, video để bài tập thêm sinh động. Ngoài ra:

Giúp trẻ mở rộng, gắn kết các mối quan hệ bạn bè dựa vào các ứng dụng mạng xã hội như facebook, email,....
Giúp trẻ giải trí sau những giờ học căng thẳng với các trò chơi trên máy tính hoặc internet.




*Nên dạy con những gì khi sử dụng máy tính*

*Tin học văn phòng*
Việc học tin học văn phòng từ sớm sẽ giúp trẻ thành thạo, vận dụng tốt vào việc học tập cũng như vào công việc trong tương lai.
Các kỹ năng tin học văn phòng cơ bản mà cha mẹ có thể dạy con tại nhà như:

Quy tắc gõ 10 ngón, quy tắc soạn thảo văn bản.
Sử dụng Excel, PowerPoint.
*Cách sử dụng Internet*
Ngoài tin học văn phòng, sử dụng Internet cho đúng cũng rất quan trọng với trẻ.

Cha mẹ nên hướng dẫn con cách tra cứu Internet, tìm kiếm từ khóa, lựa chọn các trang web phù hợp. Đồng thời, tùy từng độ tuổi mà cha mẹ nên giới hạn các trang web cũng như thời gian sử dụng máy tính và Internet từ trẻ.
Cần cho con biết Internet có mặt tốt và mặt xấu gì, độc hại ra sao, những gì nên và không nên tin ở trên mạng.
*Các kỹ năng chuyên sâu với máy tính*
Tùy độ tuổi và khả năng của trẻ mà cha mẹ có thể cho con đi học các lớp đào tạo chuyên sâu hơn như: các phần mềm thiết kế 2D, 3D, chỉnh sửa video, dựng phim, lập trình,...
Những khóa học này rất bổ ích, trẻ có thể áp dụng vào cuộc sống và biết đâu, trẻ cũng có thể định hướng được nghề nghiệp của mình sau này.

*Những lưu ý khi cho con sử dụng máy tính và Internet*

Nếu được dạy đúng cách, máy tính có rất nhiều lợi ích, thế nhưng nếu dạy sai cách và không có sự giám sát kỹ càng, cha mẹ vô tình lại làm hại trẻ. Do đó, khi dạy con sử dụng máy vi tính, cha mẹ cần lưu ý:

Cần giới hạn thời gian sử dụng máy vi tính của con
Nên cho con sử dụng máy tính khi có sự giám sát của người lớn để kịp thời hướng dẫn hoặc nhắc nhở trẻ.
Hướng dẫn con ngồi máy tính với tư thế đúng để tránh các bệnh về khúc xạ, cột sống.
Có thể coi việc dạy tin học văn phòng và sử dụng Internet là một giờ học nghiêm túc tại nhà.
Sử dụng phần mềm diệt virus và bảo mật để ngăn chặn các trang web, chương trình độc hại

*>>> Vapu - Giải pháp hoàn hảo giúp cha mẹ giám sát và bảo vệ con khi sử dụng máy tính.*

Phần mềm VAPU với hơn 10 năm phát triển đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng, hơn 20.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, có các tính năng ưu việt:






  Quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập internet





  Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web sex, game online





  Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội, youtube





  Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập của của con





  Chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ





  Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.





  Và nhiều tính năng khác





Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
------------------





 Liên hệ :





 Mr. Dương - 0981.026.488





 Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978





 Website: http://www.vapu.com.vn/vn/san-pham.html


----------

